# Aviation Art by Piotr Gorka...



## v2 (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to the web site of Polish aviation artist Piotr Gorka... 

Piotr Gorka AwiationArt


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 14, 2008)

Cool stuff there v2 that guy is definitly a great artist


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2008)

Beautiful...!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 14, 2008)

Great....once again, I'm gonna have to find more space on my walls.....*g* Awesome stuff!


ETA: Have to say, "Blue Skies over Dunkerque" has to be my fav.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice stuff!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2008)




----------

